# Great deals on spinning wheels for sale



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

There are two spinning wheels for sale on Ravelry that are really good deals, one in Ann Arbor, MI, the other in northern VA. They're Haldane wheels, one an Orkney which is an upright going for $250, the other a saxony (Hebridean I think) going for $200. I don't have the link as I don't go to Ravelry at home because our connection is too slow, but if you go to the Haldane Fanciers group, you'll see a posting about the Northern VA wheel and a posting called Orkney about the other one. If I didn't have too many wheels, I'd be really tempted to get one. Haldane wheels are really nice; they were made in Scotland, and Ashford bought them out, but they're nicer than Ashford wheels IMHO. I own one, but it lives in Shetland until I can figure out how to get it to the US. In the UK they're starting to be snapped up as more people start to spin and realize what nice wheels they are.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Lalalalalala... (with fingers in ears)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's the link for the Saxony in NVa http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/haldane-fanciers/1567940/1-25

Here's the link for the other one in A2 http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/haldane-fanciers/1573246/1-25


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Just jumping in here...I read much more than I post...Would this be a good wheel for a beginner? And if so, how much would shipping cost?:whistlin:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I don't know either wheel but my guess is that the up right wheel, the Orkney, would be a better beginner wheel. Maybe Katherine can tell you more.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

If you read the comments by the woman selling the Orkney, she's a beginner and having trouble with it. I own a saxony (slightly different from the one for sale), and I think it's easy to spin on--very smooth, slow treadling. But I think both would be fine for beginners, given the right instruction.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Good for you, WIHH! It was such a good deal and such a nice wheel. Even DH is starting to say that buying more wheels isn't spending money; it's an investment because they hold their value and can be resold. Let us know how you like it when you get it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wheel and guns! Yep, that's what your house will be filled with. At least you know you will never be bored  Congratulations!! Remember take pictures.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> hee hee
> 
> and fleece and bullets oh my!
> 
> ...


wow congratulations. one can never have enough wheels  sounds like you are getting a little treasure  how about a nice celtic name???
my third wheel has to wait till next year. but i'm sure it is coming. already got the preliminary okay from DH


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

